# landscape lighting 10-3



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

Installed a wiring system for landscape lighting that had enough distance and load to warrant running 10-3 landscape cable.Bought some Ruud (econolight)E-GA13k A"t" tap connector uses pressure and pierces the cable with connector pins.I also had trouble separating the individual wires from each other for terminating at the transformer.I ended up heating the cable up, it sliced much easier, but still left exposed copper where my razor would be off a little .No forgiveness.
1: Is there a better method for tapping off to the lights from 10-3 landscape wire??
2:What is the best method for separating the wires for termination at the transformer.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Where in MN are you?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have never seen 10/3 landscape wiring. I have used 8/2 and if necessary I ran separate runs. With Led lights today the loads are minimal so the LV cable can run a good distance.

We have been using butt splices with shrink tube-- we have never had an issue with it. Occasionally we have had to use wirenuts that are rated for wet location and tapped them up with some good tape.


----------



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

Northern MN

Yep that 10-3 I bought from econo-lite 2 switchlegs 1 common but to do a t tap with butt splices didn't seem to good.The last thing I want is a bunch of service calls because the lights are off.I dont trust the pin taps,but then again I havent done a lanscape lighting job since I left Texas 24 years ago.
Dennis if your in and out with 8-2 then a light wire are you crimping them all together in a #8 butt splice?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

dogleg said:


> Dennis if your in and out with 8-2 then a light wire are you crimping them all together in a #8 butt splice?



I haven't done it in years but I believe we were able to find a crimp that took #8's an we slipped the fixture wire in one of the ends. It works fine.

Back to the 10/3..... all the tranies I have seen have a common for each coil. So if you have a 300 watt trany there are only 2 connections. A 600 watt trany has 43 connection and a 900 watt one has 6 connections. 

Basically a 600 watt trany is 2- 300 watt transformers in one case while a 900 watt one has 3 tranies. Not sure how this 10/3 is going to work.

I am assuming this is low voltage


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

dennis alwon said:


> i haven't done it in years but i believe we were able to find a crimp that took #8's an we slipped the fixture wire in one of the ends. It works fine.
> 
> Back to the 10/3..... All the tranies i have seen have a common for each coil. So if you have a 300 watt trany there are only 2 connections. A 600 watt trany has 43 connection and a 900 watt one has 6 connections.
> 
> ...


liar!


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I haven't done it in years but I believe we were able to find a crimp that took #8's an we slipped the fixture wire in one of the ends. It works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good to know about the 600 watt transformers. I won't buy them. 43 connections...holy cow!!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Sorry that should be 4 connections---LOL


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Reminds me of the day me and my auto correct had a stroke and you caught it first.


----------



## Sprink (Apr 21, 2012)

dogleg said:


> Installed a wiring system for landscape lighting that had enough distance and load to warrant running 10-3 landscape cable.Bought some Ruud (econolight)E-GA13k A"t" tap connector uses pressure and pierces the cable with connector pins.I also had trouble separating the individual wires from each other for terminating at the transformer.I ended up heating the cable up, it sliced much easier, but still left exposed copper where my razor would be off a little .No forgiveness.
> 1: Is there a better method for tapping off to the lights from 10-3 landscape wire??
> 2:What is the best method for separating the wires for termination at the transformer.


This is a very good connector.

http://www.lightingshrink.com/LightingShrink-Low-Voltage-Connection-Comparison-s/118.htm

Check out the video for a example of wire and transformer that is used by most.

http://www.lightingshrink.com/


HOW LOW VOLTAGE LANDSCAPE LIGHTING CONNECTIONS MELT AND BURN VIDEO! :thumbsup: 

For low voltage lighting you only need two wires. To combat voltage drop you can buy a transformer that has multi voltages -- 12 to 15.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've had good results with butt splices and heat shrink tubing.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I was at lowes today and they had stakons for #8 wire. They also had heat shrink


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I was at lowes today and they had stakons for #8 wire. They also had heat shrink


Like these?

http://www.tnb.com/ps/fulltilt/index.cgi?part=2D8


----------

